# Menopur + timed intercourse



## eitak (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been taking estradiol for three weeks and just finished a week of progestin. I'm awaiting my period (back story: I was diagnosed w/ hypothalamic amenorrhea). My first menopur cycle is set to begin soon. Questions for those who've experienced it:

1) How many days, on average, did you take menopur before the HcG trigger shot? I know it depends on follicle stimulation and response.

2) My doctor wants me to start low (37.5 units) of menopur, but I feel like if I'm going to do it, do it! How much menopur did it take for you to stimulate ovulation?

3) How close can one do menopur cycles? If my first one fails, how soon can I start the next one? Does it follow the normal 28 day cycle? 

Thanks in advance for any insight! Not only am I getting old (the clock is ticking), but I'd also like to take advantage of decent insurance before it ends Dec. 31. I know the frequent ultrasounds, blood work will add up.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Eitak

I guess by the date that you have probably atarted you rfirst Menopur cycle by now. I hope thinngs are going well.

Here is my experience trying to conceive my second child (first was via clomid)

I had to inject for about 10 days

I started really low and felt I wasted several cycles. I did not ovulate until dose was 150

I did 6 cycles back to back and was then told to have a 3 month break. I then started again with my 7th cycle and conceived. DS is now 2years old. It can definately work.

All the best

SS


----------



## sazzy33 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am hypo hypo. So no natural ovulation. Been on menopur for 4 cycles. takes me about 4-5 weeks before i get an ovulation and up to 3 viles 225 to induce.

Have a success on 2nd cycle but resulted in miscarriage. 

have been back to back on the last two cycles and each time it take more menopur to get a response.

Just beware last time i ovulated i had loads of preg symptoms but no pregnancy. Might be due to drugs so don't over analyse on the 2ww. good luck and keep us posted.


----------

